# First Pork Butt on New Yoder YS480 (Q-View)



## rcher (Jun 1, 2016)

Needed a new grill so decided to get a Yoder that would smoke and grill.  I have smoked and grilled on this Yoder YS480 about 10 times in the last 2 weeks and it has performed beyond expectations.  Today will be my first pork butt on the Yoder.

I had a 6 lbs pork butt in the freezer so thawed it, rubbed it last night with the wife's "special" rub and put it on the smoker this morning.  Decided to let it go for the day at 225° with apple and cherry pellets.  I have an outdoor video camera that is temporarily aimed at my Maverick ET-732 so I can keep an eye on the temps throughout the day via my cellphone.  Technology is great!

Enjoy the view!

Fired up the smoker with a set temp of 225°.













20160601_065442.jpg



__ rcher
__ Jun 1, 2016






Within 4 minutes, TBS!













20160601_065653.jpg



__ rcher
__ Jun 1, 2016






Pre-heat 30 mins.  Meat on the smoker at 7:30a MST.













20160601_073323.jpg



__ rcher
__ Jun 1, 2016






After 4 hours, IT at 138°. Smoker temp 233°. All lookin' good!













20160601_113614.jpg



__ rcher
__ Jun 1, 2016






Snapshot of my Maverick via Internet IP Camera.  Looks like the dreaded "stall" may be upon me.

About 8 hrs elapsed time.













20160601_153228.jpg



__ rcher
__ Jun 1, 2016






After 14 hrs on the Yoder ... bark view looks great.  No foil time.













20160601_221307.jpg



__ rcher
__ Jun 1, 2016






Pulled nicely and had a good smoke ring.













20160601_230041.jpg



__ rcher
__ Jun 2, 2016






A few "Jo Jo" potatoes with a drizzle of John Hardy's sauce ...













20160601_230732.jpg



__ rcher
__ Jun 2, 2016






Thanks for looking!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like a great start!

Al


----------



## solo1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just got my YS480 about two weeks ago, and also used about 10 times.

What variances are you showing between your temp probe and digital readout?

Plan on foiling to help get through the 160 degree stall faster?

Good luck!


----------



## rcher (Jun 1, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> Just got my YS480 about two weeks ago, and also used about 10 times.
> 
> What variances are you showing between your temp probe and digital readout?
> 
> ...


Between the smoker digital temp probe and my Maverick, I usually see differences of up to 30°.  Many times they are both within +/-10°.  I trust my Maverick a little more than I do the smoker readout.  The Tel-Tru thermometer on the door is "way off" (normal).

As far as foiling goes, not planning to foil, I prefer a little bark with my pulled pork.  May need to push it through the stall by temp, time will tell.


----------



## solo1 (Jun 1, 2016)

see the same kind of variances here, especially when top has to be opened, but it mostly stabilizes within 10 degrees difference. Have learned not to worry about it. Output is fantastic.

DId you get the two piece diffuser for high direct heat cooking / searing? Best application I found in my research of pellet smokers, making a great, easy to swap, dual purpose smoker / grill. Looks like you are using the one piece now.


----------



## rcher (Jun 1, 2016)

I bought mine from a local distributor and it did not have the 2 pc diffuser plate.  I haven't decided if it is worth the $100+ for that option.  I am waiting for others to review it's functionality.  I love this smoker ... it's as close to "set it and forget it" as I've ever seen.  I have been at work most of the day and can monitor my Maverick over the internet.  I'm all for making life easier when possible.


----------



## rcher (Jun 1, 2016)

12.5 hrs on a 6 lb butt, IT at 185°, I'm determined to eat this pig.  Spritz every 10° and pour another Jack & coke.  The wait continues ...


----------



## rcher (Jun 1, 2016)

Stick a fork in me ... I'm done!  Off the smoker at 203°.  Plate-up pics will be tmrw.  I'm eatin' and hittin' the sack!  14 hrs later ... here is the Q-View of the finished butt!  Love the bark view.













20160601_221307.jpg



__ rcher
__ Jun 1, 2016


----------



## solo1 (Jun 2, 2016)

dat's a lot of wood pellets!


----------

